# Gliptone



## nicensleazy (Jun 11, 2007)

I have just ordered some Croftgate leather cream. Has anyone used Gliptone leather cream, if so, whats it like?


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

i have gliptone leather conditioner, but want to find a better product, as the gliptone makes seats feel nice but only for a few days, plus it smells like the doctors lol

can anyone recommmend a way to restore leather seats, even if it takes ages, i'm taking them out soon so would be a good chance to do it


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

have a look at CG liquid leather. Smells lovely!


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

whatabout the LTT kit on their website anyone got experience with that?

i am tempted to take car somewhere and get them to do it for me


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leather conditioners are not necessary on finished leathers. In some cases they can actually be detrimental to the finish on the leather. Leather should be protected which will inhibit dirt and oils from damaging the finish on the leather. Use a tested protector which contains fluorocarbons and is water based, this will act like a 'scotchgard'.

BRIT restoration colours are the best pigments to use for restoration but correct preparation proceedures must be followed.

LTT products can have leather scent or not by request as some people like it and others don't. The one used is a very good one but leather scent is very subjective.

Hope this helps

Any more advice just ask

Judy
Leather care consultant


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Been following judyb's posts whith mucho interest. Really seems to know her stuff indepth.

I think she should do a 'How to' guide for us all.

Anyone for a vote????:thumb:


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Judy

What do you reccomend for brand new leather ? I understand some pople have had problems with wear on the seats in my car so Im keen to feed/protect the leather in my car as much as possible.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leather does not need feeding it needs protecting. It is essential to protect the finish that has been put on the leather against dirt and body oils which are the two greatest enemies of leather. Conditioners do not protect and in some instances if they contain oils and/or waxes they will actually be detrimental to the finish on your leather by attractin more dirt and oils which will break down the finish.

If leather is protected from new and then maintained with regular cleaning then the leather will last a long time as it is a very strong product, it is the finish that we need to keep intact. Leather in cars is usually extremely well finished so should be easy to maintain if the correct products are used.

We have a sample of leather that is over 100 years old that has never been subjected to dirt and is in perfect condition.



We have tested most of the products on the market so know which work and which don't.

Hope this helps
Regards
Judy
Leather Care consultant


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

jimjon said:


> can anyone recommmend a way to restore leather seats, even if it takes ages, i'm taking them out soon so would be a good chance to do it


get the leathermagic kit...make em close to new condition


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Excellent thread!
Ive only just realised that all the time spent conditioning the seats has been pointless, the seats never absorbed any conditioner, its a total waste of money. Unless its proper leather, and not just a fine layer like most cars are.

Instead i got gliptone leather cleaner, wet the seats, then used the cleaner and a rag, it lathered nicely, gave it a proper good rub, then used a damp rag to rinse off. Once the leather dries, it looks like new, nice factory dull finish with no shine. 

Never gonna spend another penny on conditioners, but im interested in protectant.

Ive also spent hours researching the leather scent. The gliptone/old leather smell is like an old sofa, but to me it is not pleasant. However ive been in some new bmw's, and saabs, and they have a lovely aroma from the leather, which is nothing like gliptone, and would love a product that gives this scent.

Andy


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leathermagic kits are a very basic kit which do not use professional products, there are much better pigments on the market which are much easier to use and give much better results. 

Leathermagic use bonded colours which do not last as long as straight pigment products. Bonded colours are those that contain fillers and finish and are used as a one step process. Whilst these may be ideal in touch up situations in restoration jobs you need too much product to do the job which means that grain pattern is lost and a you need a lot of product to effect a good restoration. Pigments that are straight colour cover much easier and with much less product which makes the job quicker and more effective, they are also finished over the top with thie own finish system which then makes the job much stronger and longer lasting especially in high wear areas.


Regards
Judy


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Judy you are ace!


----------



## nicensleazy (Jun 11, 2007)

Judy we love you!


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Andy

There are many leather scents on the market many of which do not remotely smell like leather. However leather scent is very subjective as many people have their own view on what leather smells like!! 



Regards
Judy


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

judyb said:


> Leathermagic kits are a very basic kit which do not use professional products, there are much better pigments on the market which are much easier to use and give much better results.
> 
> Leathermagic use bonded colours which do not last as long as straight pigment products. Bonded colours are those that contain fillers and finish and are used as a one step process. Whilst these may be ideal in touch up situations in restoration jobs you need too much product to do the job which means that grain pattern is lost and a you need a lot of product to effect a good restoration. Pigments that are straight colour cover much easier and with much less product which makes the job quicker and more effective, they are also finished over the top with thie own finish system which then makes the job much stronger and longer lasting especially in high wear areas.
> 
> ...


so whats a good kit and how much does it cost?? im guessing you sell them ?

fwiw i was very pleased with the leathermagic, so if theres better stuff avail id like to know


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers im very interested in that. I'd also like a smell that lasts, the conditioners with scents never last more than an hour, unless it is gliptone or bufallo. Even an air freshner would do!

Believe it or not I have 24 different leather products from when i was testing and experimenting for a scent etc.

A mate told me to get connoly hide care, its a white spirit based waxy lanolin solution, oh how i was gutted when i realised this after applying it. 

Only to be used on real leather! so took ages to clean off


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to be very careful here!! 

My primary concern is to give good leather advice on care and restoration and not get my hands slapped by the administrators so will hold my opinions until I have heard from them. 

It is very difficult when we have researched the whole market and put the best available products in our range (all our products are not available through any other supplier). No product becomes approved by us without thorough testing and back up support. We also give a huge amount of technical support to consumers and technicians in the use of our products.....I am hoping I will get a response soon so that I can actively help you all.

Andy

Connolly products used to be the bees knees in their day but have not developed to keep up with the changes in finishes so now use chemicals that are not compatible as you have found.

Gliptone and Buffalo I believe are the same product at the moment so the effect will be the same.

Regards
Judy


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Judy you are amazing, and I agree with everything youve said.

Infact i started a thread about 2 weeks ago saying "is bufallo leather care the same as gliptone as it smells the same"

The administrators IMO will welcome you here with open arms, your advice has been top notch so far


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

so my car interior won't absorb any conditioners? is that right?


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty much mate yes!
Id say nearly all leather seats in the past decade or so are just a fabric/vinyl with a very thin coat of leather, and then a protective layer over the top, kinda like a veneer, so anything you put on, sits on top of the protective layer, and is wiped back off onto the rag on the buffing stage


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

Judy is your site ltt solutions


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

judyb said:


> Andy
> 
> There are many leather scents on the market many of which do not remotely smell like leather. However leather scent is very subjective as many people have their own view on what leather smells like!!
> 
> ...


I have abrand new Golf GTI with full leather. I also have some gliptone so could test your product or do a side by side?

PM me if your interested.

Regards
Mart


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

What are you going to be testing and how will you be able to see the results?

Leather protectors need testing on crust leather to prove that they do or don't work as you can then test them with oil to see how they absorb after the protector has been allowed to cure - generally 48 hours. Some products show an immediate resistance but then have no protective value after a few days. Good quality products will improve with time and poor quality ones will deteriorate.



Regards
Judy


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

id be willing to test it on mine, for the scent, and also the fact my leather is now unprotected but mint, and i want to keep it mint, i also have a spare bench that I could do tests on, and apply stains to see how they remove etc etc etc.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a note: - The Buffalo and Gliptone cleaners are not the same, at least they look completely differant, the Buffalo is a clear water like liquid and the Gliptone is a thick brown liquid.

The conditioners may be the same as they do look very similar :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

After same advice as most on this thread i think..
Have newish car..A4
Black leather ..
Now im after a product that smells nice and keeps the leather which is as good as factory new..looking that way..
Any advice on such a product..:newbie:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to clean on a regular basis with a water based cleaner and follow with a good leather protector. If you do this you will be doing enough to keep your leather in good condition for a long time. Do not use anything containing waxes,oils or silicones as these will in the long term do more harm than good.

Hope htis helps

Judy
Leather Care consultant


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

can anyone recommend a cleaner and a protector then, for car leather.

i wiped all mine down lastnight with just plain water and a sponge, would a brush be better


----------



## Voyager (Sep 5, 2007)

i found the swissvax lether care kit to work pretty well on my RS4 black leather, the cleaner and protector work quite well, but i did not use the small pot of wax as the leather is new and does not really need this, the protector leaves a matt effect finish that is pretty close to the original finish, i tried another protector but it buffed off to a gloss on a test patch.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Protectors should leave leather looking like it was originally. If it was matt it should remain matt and if it was shiny it should remain shiny. If it does anything different it means they contain things that are leaving something on the surface which changes the nature of what you have. There should be no need for buffing after using care products, although some people do seem to like to do this. Auto Leather does not need any sort of waxing.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

judyb said:


> You need to clean on a regular basis with a water based cleaner and follow with a good leather protector. If you do this you will be doing enough to keep your leather in good condition for a long time. Do not use anything containing waxes,oils or silicones as these will in the long term do more harm than good.
> 
> Hope htis helps
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice.
So what would you recommend as a good protecting product..
To keep the leather looking Matt...As that is what its look is now..


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm still a little confused as to what products to be using on new leather. The advice is great, however I could do with pointing in the direction of some specific products. As with others in this thread I'm looking to protect and maintain the nice smell of my new bmw leather..

ta :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

bluenose said:


> maintain the nice smell of my new bmw leather..
> 
> ta :thumb:


for gods sake stay away from gliptone if your car smells nice, gliptone reeks


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

No, it smells like proper leather


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> No, it smells like proper leather


well i know some people like it , but many dont

i think its fair to say have a sniff before you do the whole car, because its not to everyones taste


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

So can I assume that Gliptone GT13.5 Leather Conditioner with Water Repellent is not the right product for my convertible? What would be a good protector, Buffalo Leather Protection Cream ?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Buffalo and Gliptone may be the same product (not 100% sure). Many protectors on the market do not protect or if they do they do not last very long. A good protector will last a good length of time (Ultra protect can last up to 2 years)

Hope this helps

Judy


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Hi

Just read this thread, very interesting. :thumb:

*So.........what product to clean and protect?*

I have both the cars to do this week end!

Thanks

Greig


----------



## Anthony Orosco (Mar 26, 2007)

Great advice from Judy 

As for "leather smell"....who said that leather smells? Are you sure you're not smelling the VOC's gassing off from your car and only think that this is what leather smells like?

If anyone has been to a tannery you'll know that it doesn't smell anything like the interior of your car. So is it the leather that gives off that smell in its post "natural" state or is it the finishing products used on the leather?

As Judy noted the leather smell is subjective for as far as I can tell (and smell) leather has no smell, at least not what many people consider "pleasant".

When I clean leather I use the foam of the product (Leather Masters cleaner) to do the cleaning instead of relying on more water or liquid. I condition with Leather Master's VITAL or Protection Creme or I'll use a water-based protector like Optimum's Protectant Plus. Unless of course it's a nubuck or aniline leather, which these days is rather rare.

Anthony


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Judy, are you from Leather Care in Warrington?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

As Anthony has said the smell of leather comes from the chemicals used during the retanning/finishing process and is an artificial smell.

We have just returned from the annual conference of the Society of Leather Technologists and Chemists and this was a subject for discussion. There was a speaker from Bentley Motors who said that their benchmark for smell was the old Connolly hide smell and this has proved elusive to date. Most 'leather smells' are added after the retanning process and some companies now (especially the auto trade) are demanding their own individual smell.

Using foam products is by far the safest way to clean leather. Just a note to say that Leather Vital has no protection qualities at all and is merely to give a good 'hand'. It would be advisable to use both products to give the best results to your customer.


----------



## Anthony Orosco (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes Judy is correct in that the VITAL is more for feel, like rejuvenating but it must be protected which is where the Protection Creme comes in. It's like polishing your paint then sealing that in with your wax or sealant.

Just recently (on a detailing forum) I had to try and correct some very bad misinformation relating to the cleaning of dirty leather seats where the poster recommended "Soft Scrub" and "Bon Ami" to deep clean their seats.

These products are designed and engineered by chemists to perform a specific cleaning task and they contain abrasives and in some cases bleach. Two ingredients you don't want to use on your leather. The abrasives will leave behind micro scratches which will only allow more grime to embed in the leather which means you'll need to clean it more often which leads to premature failure.

Leave those types of products in the kitchen and bathroom. You don't wash your hair with dish soap or Soft Scrub but rather you use a cleaner designed to clean hair....not rub your scalp raw 

If abrasives and bleach were such good leather cleaners then leather product manufacturers would be making them. There must be a reason why they don't.

Great information passed on by Judy, well done.

Anthony


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a question for judyb on the re-colouring/refurbing your leather as mentioned earlier ref the pigments used. I have been planning to do this soon and would like your opinion on two companies i found to supply the materials.
Are either of these any good?

1# Furniture clinic - http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Colourant_Kit.htm

2# Trim Techniques - 
http://www.trimtechniques.co.uk/Kits/Magic.htm

Thank you.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Tiggs

PM sent.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I for one am greatful for Judyb's input obviously she does have a vested business interest and does only seem to be recommending products that are currently not normally used by the trade (I'm not saying products she can supply as she hasn't said anything along these lines, but reading between the lines is a different matter).

Given all these chemistry lessons and put downs on almost ever product in use in the motor trade world wide, I would like to ask her if she would start the ball rolling on becoming an approved trader, rather than subliminal advertising that I do feel she is giving.

I'm not disputing anything she has said on leather care etc but I'm surprised that all these manufacturers who she says products do not work or could even be harmful to the leather are still in business if their gear is so bad. Maybe we should invite those manufacturers to read the posts and offer their side of things?

Sorry if I sound controversial just getting fed up with non approved traders coming on here under handed selling and promotion and also slagging off products that have many years of being used in the industry and never caused a problem.

Flame suit donned


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

This is in process at the moment. 

I am not sure that I have slagged off anyones product in particular just expressed our policies on care products that have been tried and tested. As I said we have spoken to many people in the industry at the SLTC Conference and they all agree with our policies, unfortunatley the old theories take some changing, but as the finishes change (as they do) and the leather market becomes more and more a fashion rather then an exclusive industry then products have to change and ongoing development take place.

Our products are used by some car detailers especially the restoration side as the products are so well tested. We have been doing panel recolouring for a long time now and have had no returns due to finish failure (which is normally the most common problem), the adhesion is often a problem with other products and the amount you have to apply to effect a colour change (often the case with bonded products).

Any of you are welcome on our free courses to find out what it is all about. Knowledge and understanding of leather and repair /care processes is the key and is very enlightening.

Our business has always striven to supply the best information that is available and we give up a lot of time answering technical and domestic queries but like anyone else we do have to earn a living!!!!!!

Hope this helps

Regards
Judy


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

why do you always apologise for your posts Gary?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Just so you know who is providing all this free advice, jubyb is
Business Director: Judy Bass - MBA (Cert.) in Business Administration, 15 years experience in management, sales and administration. 
More here: removed link

Her company is The Leather Training & Technical Dept Ltd, a UK Limited Company established in 2002. 

See also her range of leather care products which will no doubt be coming to you soon.....

Just thought people should know there's no such thing as a free lunch....


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> why do you always apologise for your posts Gary?


LOL, you know me only too well mate, and as such know I'm not one for beating round the bushes, I tell it as I see it, and I know some will not take kindly to this even though at least they know where they are with me 

Race Glazer, I hate to say it but you've hit the nail on the head, I'm sure we will soon be seeing products which are now according to the above posts the only safe ones to use on leather.

Judy, you have pointed out that you and others have concerns about almost all automotive leather treatments, OK no names said but your posts are so general that they can cover everything except those which you want to sell us.

Your willingness to tell us how must things can harm leather is very good business, I'm going to start selling silk wax applicators, so firstly I'll start sowing the seeds of doubt about foam and microfibre ones, this will no doubt kick start my sales when I become an approved trader on here 

(some of my comments, mainly those concerning selling silk applicators are not true before you start thinking, though leather and silk does bring a smile to my face  )


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> LOL, you know me only too well mate, and as such know I'm not one for beating round the bushes, I tell it as I see it, and I know some will not take kindly to this even though at least they know where they are with me


LOL! i know what your like... ya big whore!

uch i just say what i feel....sometimes yeh i should think before i speak/type but hey ho thats what i am and the boys not for changing.

i'll take two of yer silkys lmao


----------



## joe-666 (Aug 26, 2007)

*steamer on leather using terry towel head*

Hi can you use a steamer on leather seats, using the terry towel attachment on it to basically warm the leather and give it a quick clean prior to using other solutions....:wave:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

No reason why not, there is a danger of over wetting and if there are any areas of poor/damaged finish this will find them. Why not just use good solutions with the appropraite dwell time which will be far safer. It is also easier to see the leather and any reactions when applying by hand.

I have never tried to hide who we are but for everyones benefit 

Hello

We are leather consultants to the furniture and cleaning industries.

We run a training company in Harrogate and have trained cleaners, leather specialists, manufacturers, retailers, valeters and many others about leather care and restoration.

Our technical director and resident trainer is the UK's leading expert on leather care and repair and works closely with scientists, leather technologists and product suppliers to make sure our training is second to none.

Our courses are now industry recognised.
We are doing some free courses during Nov-Feb if you are interested.

We do sell our own product range which has been carefully researched from products throughout the world to give technicians the best products that are available to cover any technical and care problem that there may be.

If you want any more details of out free courses or want to chat through any problems just give me a ring on removed tel no

Look forward to hearing from you.

Regards
Judy


Our advice is always given freely.


----------



## minimanac (May 22, 2007)

Nice 6 page advert. You certainly seem to know your Connolly from your Nappa!, but i cant help but think that you are more specialised in the furniture side - although still trying to unload some stock on the detailing/automotive side. Thanks for the offer but im sticking with my z***l, swissvax and bmw leather care products


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Upholstery leather and auto leather are produced in exactly the same way so therefore products and repair/restoration techniques used are exactly the same. The only thing we are trying to 'unload' is the correct information which is not generally available from other suppliers. 

As we deal with leather day in and day out we can understand all the problems that people encounter and give a huge amount of product and technical support. If this was readily available from other suppliers there would not be any need for posting problems on here. With us you only have to pick up the phone or send an email.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Just so you know who is providing all this free advice, jubyb is
> Business Director: Judy Bass - MBA (Cert.) in Business Administration, 15 years experience in management, sales and administration.
> More here web link removed
> 
> ...


This didn't come as any surprise to me, as I am sure that Judy was very open about it in previous threads - i.e.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=487017

I thought there was a link to the LTT site in a previous discussion but I can't find it referenced in any posts except those from another forum member, so maybe I was mistaken or the post was subsequently removed.

To be honest, I have been surprised at the reticence shown in responding to requests for specific product recommendations.

Now that there are some products available to buy from LTT, I would be interested to hear if anybody has tried them for comparison with the other products available.

Steve O.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I've used the following products and have found they do what the vendor (Leather Master - http://www.topoftheline.com.) says they will- 
Vital
Aged Leather Revitalizer
Protection Cream
Soft Cleaner
Strong Cleaner

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by judyb 
Multimaster do not exist in the UK any more they have been bought out.
Leather Master and Uniters products are by no means the most advanced that there are on the market although in their heyday about 5 years ago they were the best that there were. There have been big advances since then and much better ranges are out there for repair and restoration.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Would you advise us as to who makes these 'better ranges' ?

Below are listed the range of Genuine LeatherMaster (Developed by Dr. Tork) products to help you to care for your leather furniture.
The range of processes used to achieve the different types of finishes in todays market are huge but do fall into just a few categories. If you are not absolutely sure of your leather type now maybe a good time to check out our simple testing processes to determine which products are best suited to your particular leather -

Good to know there is a UK source for Leather Master's Products, the Foamer and Nubuck cleaner look to be very interesting


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Our website will change next week to reflect the fact that Leather Master (Dr Tork) products are no longer available here as Multimaster has been bought out.


----------

